# Had to Pose Alittle



## scissors (May 24, 2012)

I couldnt resist showing off my little sweetie ..


----------



## Noirberrie (May 24, 2012)

Amazing colors..


----------



## scissors (May 24, 2012)

Thankyou so much..I had my eye on her since the day she went for sale..I am not sure what kind she is but I just LOVED her colors..What breeds or breeds to you think she is?
She is two months old now..Nancee


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

What a pretty colored rabbit. Sorry, tough to guess breed through a photo. Possibly a mix, but definitely gorgeous! 

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the pics.

K


----------



## MikeScone (May 24, 2012)

Definitely a cute bunny - looks like there's a bit of harlequin in the coloration, somewhere. 

Given this is the "Camera Corner" forum for discussion of photography - how about sharing with us how you did the frames?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

Definitely would like to know how you did the frames. They really turned out nice.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2012)

Just love the coloration.


----------



## scissors (May 24, 2012)

Well..as far as my frames go..I use several photo programs to enhance photos and add frames..For these I used Paint Shop Pro..Kinda costly but I am really into artsey stuff..Thanks Nancee


----------



## scissors (May 25, 2012)

I simply cannot get enough of photographing her !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 25, 2012)

Really good pics! Very sharp. And gorgeous bun. 

K


----------



## scissors (May 25, 2012)

thankyou thankyou! Its so exciting when the shot is THERE and to GO FOR IT ! Nancee


----------

